# Exotic Pets



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are some pictures of our birds.7 years ago, If you would have told me I was going to own a few birds, I would had told you ,you were nuts,lol. They are actually very cool...a few of them have an amazing vocabulary. Here is a few pics.

Tigger- my bird









Pumpkin- My wife's









Pico- My wife's


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are beauty's. Wish I could have one but bad lungs and the doctor says no way. He also said no gun smoke so I got a new doctor that OK'ed the gun smoke for a few hours a week but he wouldn't say OK to the birds. Well he did meet half way. Good luck with your beautiful birds.:smt023


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I have kept tarantulas (that I caught, not bought), toads, various lizards and various snakes in the past.


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

I've been wanting to pick up a bird from the local Bird & TV Repair shop down the street...always in there look'n at them. Just don't know how my cat would react. the chickens don't take any crap from old Muddy... but idk.

Beautiful birds... I'm sure their squacking would be the first alarm of an intruder.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Baldy said:


> <The Doctor> also said no gun smoke so I got a new doctor that OK'ed the gun smoke for a few hours a week...:smt023


Have you considered air guns?

My sons have a couple of airguns that are pretty impressive. Eldest son has a 9mm rifle that throws an 80gr ball @ 950fps producing about 160ft*lbs of muzzle energy which is comparable to a .380 ACP. For those wanting a little more from their air gun, the same company makes .50 cal that throws a 225 gr slug at 570fps also producing about 160fl*lbs of muzzle energy. Either one make about a third the noise of the equivalent firearm and, important for your situation, produces no smoke (unless you lube the rifle or bullets with a petroleum-based oil -- in which case the oil "diesels" and roughly doubles the velocity while simultaneously voiding the warranty ;-) )

If you like pistols, middle son has an air pistol that throws a 23gr projectile @ 708 fps which compares favorably to an Aguila "Colibri" .22 long (20gr @ 375fps) or an RWS "R25" .22 short (28gr @ 560fps) with, again, 1/3 the noise and no smoke. Oh, and if you can recover the lead and mold your own bullets, the cost is near zero. You can practice all week and save the "few hours of powder smoke" for whipping up on the fellows who pay real money for their practice rounds :mrgreen:

The irony of the situation is that neither started buying air guns until *after* they were old enough for their CCW (and had to start buying their own ammo and reloading supplies).

Just a thought...

-101-

P.S. I am impressed by the birds too -- we just never got past the budgee stage; 14 years of a 3 oz package of "attitude" also, by coincidence yields about 160ft*lbs of energy


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Very cool birds,:smt033
I have a few myself. 

2 goffin cockatoos
1 rose breasted cockatoo
1 Citron cockatoo
1 Umbrella cockatoo
1 Timnah African Grey
1 Congo African Grey


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmm... birds!

Nom nom nom


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

submoa said:


> Hmmm... birds!
> 
> Nom nom nom


Is it dead or alive?


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Kruz said:


> Very cool birds,:smt033
> I have a few myself.
> 
> 2 goffin cockatoos
> ...


Cool, we also have a Female Eclectus. She has a big vocabulary. She will bite me, look up and say OUCH! and then laugh hysterically. She will do something wrong...like pick at the wall. She will look at you and Say No,Maya! No, Maam! Tells my dogs to shut up, lol, she is funny


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

beautiful birds ! I'm not sure how "exotic" my pet is, but here goes









my hedgehog, remington, or "remi" as we usually call him.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

I had an eastern coral snake.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

We have 2 Budgies, 4 Rats, 4 Hamsters, An African Pixie Frog (eats baby rats) Turtles, Fish, and a Newt.

On top of our 5 dogs (8 with the three shih-tzu pups we're selling) and 3 cats.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Dogs of War*

Just a good old Army dog


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I have an 8 inch trouser snake. He likes to do push ups in dark caves LOL


----------

